# Petco feeders



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

I just returned from Petco a while ago. Went there to get some feeders(it is the nearest LFS) as a treat for my Spilo. I arrived and went to their feeder tank. To my surprise their were about 10 small feeders alive, 10 mediums, and 5 large. They had a pile of about 20-30 fish in each section just laying dead on the bottom. It was F***ing disgusting!!!







I asked the guy what was wrong and how long they were in there and he told me some of the dead ones were there for over a week. Then he rattles off that he will not clean it because it is disgusting. I wish I had a camera, you guys would sh*t!! I was looking around at their other tanks and they were so unbelievably dirty. I have never seen a nastier place than that. They just let the dead fish float in most of the tanks!! Thank God they didn't have any Piranha. Have any of you guys seen anything like this?


----------



## Retaks (Apr 6, 2008)

Yes i have. The Petco around here si the same way. I have 3 Petsmarts and i dont mind shopping there since they actually TRY to take care fo the fish. The Petco on the toher hand dosnt seem to care at all.


----------



## MoJoe (Mar 5, 2008)

Yeah it's pretty much commonplace at the LFS I have around me. There are always like 10 dead feeders stuck to the filter just spreading that nasty death to all the other ones. I'll always stick to non-live just to be safe.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

I was at the LFS yesterday.

F*CK that place...
There were plecos dead with other eating them cichlids dead and I saw a tank with 3 2-3 inch cichlids (not sure which type) with ICk BAD!

I was like WTF is going on here.
There are 3 F'in associates sitting on there ASS bullshitting and they let this sh*t happen.

It pissed me the F off that people are that F"in lazy!


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

feeders = bad


----------



## Yummy (Jan 13, 2008)

petland here is great, its clean, theirs never dead ones. very clean, treat their fish good. the other lfs sucks and is horrible though


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I've noticed the exact same thing with Petco vs. Petsmart.

Petsmart carries a better selection of merchandise, and their fish are much better taken care of.
It's pretty much the same story with the knowledge of the staff... none of them know a goldfish from a tetra...

A good friend of mine works for Petco as a special manager. 
His job is to fly around the country from one Petco to another and stay for anywhere from a month to a year in an attempt to get troubled Petcos running right.
The dude makes $120,000 per year.
He basically doesn't accomplish sh*t however, because the top management has their heads so far up their asses.

It's a wonder to me how they're still in business if ya ask me.
Petsmart is a much better run company.


----------



## rolly_169 (Jul 23, 2007)

Yummy said:


> petland here is great, its clean, theirs never dead ones. very clean, treat their fish good. the other lfs sucks and is horrible though


petland here is the same way, but if you quarantine them usually 3/4 die in a week, so the moral of the story is... feeders are bad even if they look fine.


----------



## NakedSavage (Apr 9, 2008)

you guys should see this little privatly owned shoup close to me........ some tanks dont even have filters, most u cant even see thru, 3-4 dead fish in every tank, ive even seen dead fish on the floor! and the smell!!!! its horrible as soon as u walk in u want to puke. worst shop ever, shouldnt be open, cruelty to animals!


----------



## 6rbprowlers (Oct 11, 2007)

Riley said:


> petland here is great, its clean, theirs never dead ones. very clean, treat their fish good. the other lfs sucks and is horrible though


petland here is the same way, but if you quarantine them usually 3/4 die in a week, so the moral of the story is... feeders are bad even if they look fine.
[/quote]

Yeah the petco around near me is the same way. I went to buy some feeders for my reds only to find a mountain of them stacked ontop of eachother at the bottem of the tank with some little babies swimming around them and they are supposed to be seperate from the bigger glodfish. No one was in the fish ail but in the back room sitting on his hump. And to think they took the frozen bloodworms out the freezer and put them in the back to keep people from stealing. the bloodworms are not a major concern....take care of the damn fish. What got me was the pretty oscars dieing and floating sideways trying to breath. some pet stores need to be shut down.


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

You ever check out the Fish in a Walmart LOL!! now thats nasty. There was a LFS in my town for about 5 months. Started out real nice. 3 months later the large salt water display had so much algae on the glass you could barely see inside. Two months later no more LFS lol. Oh ya it stunk like death in there too. IT went south fast. I dont unserstand some of these places. Why not remove any dead fish immediately. Not like theyre busy doing something else.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Ibanez247 said:


> You ever check out the Fish in a Walmart LOL!! now thats nasty. There was a LFS in my town for about 5 months. Started out real nice. 3 months later the large salt water display had so much algae on the glass you could barely see inside. Two months later no more LFS lol. Oh ya it stunk like death in there too. IT went south fast. I dont unserstand some of these places. Why not remove any dead fish immediately. Not like theyre busy doing something else.


Yeah, Walmart has no right whatsoever selling aquarium fish IMO.
Their tank conditions and complete lack of knowledge are over the top.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

I actually went to another Petco in a lot nicer town and it was nice. All the feeders were alive anf all the tanks were clean. The oly one of its kind from what I here! Wal-mart is horrible. I walked into one and it had Green Spotted Puffers. They are Brackish water fish andthey had them in a freshwater tank and they were all about dead, just floating not swimming! I actually went and wanted to talk to a manager because that is just sh**ty! I was told they do the best they can do, they are not a pet store!! A**holes!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

"Not a pet store."
That should be their first clue to..... uh...._ not carry pets!_


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

that is a bad store then because if the higher ups knew that no one is cleaning the tanks they would be mad. I choose not to give any of my fish feeders because they carry too many parasites.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Yeah... that's really wild actually to say that they're "Not a pet store."

I suppose that they're likewise "Not a women's clothing store" so they should just go ahead and let the blouses and such lay all over the floor in a heap...

And they're not a sporting goods store, so they should just go ahead and let the basketballs roll all over the aisles and such...

And they're not a nursery so they should just go ahead and not water any of their plants in the garden section...

Ya know?
I mean really.


----------



## john1634 (Mar 22, 2005)

Eventually i plan to open a lps but would only want to hire hobbyists. now adays anyone could get a job as a petstore clerk just by being able to read the species tab on the tank. Its a hobby and the best stores with quality and variety get the repeat customers. the walmart here sucks as well and is even about to carry birds. its rediculous. cant wait for the day i own mines though. there should also be some type of test for buying certain fish and customers should bring in their water samples to be accepted to purchase fish, i mean why buy a fish with out prior knowledge of what you should have or do to maintain its survival right? I have only seen one store with hospital tanks for new arrivals when shipments come in for quarantine. All other stores just mix the new with the old and risk more potential fatalities with their stock.


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

i will never......and i mean ever buy feeders from any petco or petsmart

they do not treat for fugus on or in the fish at all, open bag and insert fish into tank of death and then you feed them
to your fish........







piss on those stores

i travel to portland which is 25 miles from my house to a loca fish store to but an occational feeder group.
they are alive in the tanks and live in mine when i get them home.
however, feeders are not so good all of the time, only in moderation when the pygos are small to defuse
aggression or as dither fish.


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

The petco near me is a POS. They wouldn't sell me guppies because I was going to feed them to my P, and pointed me in the direction of the "feeder" tank which had to have about 100 dead fish at the bottom. I looked at him and asked why I couldn't get any guppies, and he says in an airy voice, "Here at Petco, Fish Come First". dumbasses


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

gvrayman said:


> The petco near me is a POS. They wouldn't sell me guppies because I was going to feed them to my P, and pointed me in the direction of the "feeder" tank which had to have about 100 dead fish at the bottom. I looked at him and asked why I couldn't get any guppies, and he says in an airy voice, "Here at Petco, Fish Come First". dumbasses


That is hilarious!!!!!







Can they really NOT sell you the fish you want? I thought customers came first? You should have then skimmed over every tank pointing out all the dead fish not to mention the pile of dead ones in the feeder tank! What a jackass! LOLOLOLOL


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

I don't think anything I could have said would have changed his mindset. If fish really do come first, there wouldn't be any petco's!!!!!!!!


----------

